# a software for broadband usage limiting



## batta420 (Sep 13, 2007)

i currently have bsnl broadband 250 plan where i get a 1gb limit..... i need a software that monitors the bandwidth usage and disconnects the internet connection when a desired limit is reached.... does anyone know a software of that kind??? help me please......


----------



## slugger (Sep 13, 2007)

u can keep tab of total data transfer in *Service Records* under *Check your Account usage* on the Dataone website

check it out everytime u log in before u start surfing, it shud keep ur usage within limits 

*Dataone's Website*


----------



## hailgautam (Sep 14, 2007)

i not know of any software that restricts the usage but you can try using google's gagets that monitor the useage and disconnect yourself when you reach the limit.

another software that does the same is Magitime Traffic Counter, but itself sometimes consumes a lot of bandwidth...don't know why.

1gb per se is fairly sufficient to do mailing and web browsing....provided you do not watch movie trailers on Apple Quicktime site or so.

Once I had consumed 500mb in around 1hr watching trailers.


----------



## casanova (Sep 14, 2007)

Try NetMeter I dont remember whether it has the option to disconnect on Bandwidth consumption, but it interpolates data and will inform u when u reach ur consumpion limit or u r using bandwidth heavily and there are possibilities to exceed ur bandwidth restriction.


----------



## Akshay (Sep 14, 2007)

If u r using Firefox, use DATAFOX. Else try use DUMETER


----------



## Minimalistix (Sep 14, 2007)

My personal favorite is DU Meter. Cool GUI, lots of options and the ability to switch between daily, weekly or monthly statistical views for Bandwith usage.

If you decide to give it a try remember to set your "Network interface to monitor" to "WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface" and NOT "All Interfaces". If you don’t, DU Meter will report twice the actual Bandwidth usage - once for "BSNL to ADSL Router" and once again for "ADSL to LAN Card".


----------



## batta420 (Sep 14, 2007)

thank u guys for your suggestions....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 14, 2007)

wow...thanks...


----------

